# Trying to solve a mystery



## JaxDeac (9 mo ago)

I had a guest in my AirBNB who reported that the candy dish I leave out for guests was full when they went to bed and completely empty when they got up. There were no wrappers or other signs of rodents. I have regular pest treatment, including rodent control, and there have been signs of recent rodent activity. I spoke to the pest control guy, who said he has never seen a case where the animal did not leave some sort of mess. 

Does anyone here know what kind of critter would take everything without leaving wrappers or other evidence? I put out more candy and set up a camera, but so far have seen no actiivit’s.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Yea, it's called ****-sapians. Very devious with ability to cast blame on other animals. Even with video evidence, will deny any wrong doing.
Will often take soap, towels and ash trays from temporary dwellings. And then deny such action until bragging to others when no longer near the place of said action.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Did the guest have a pet or a child?

I had a dog yrs ago that ate a bowl of mini snicker bars wrappers and all.


----------

